# Need to get a custom acrylic box



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats up everyone,

I'm building a sump and I'm trying to get a box made out of acrylic. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Basically a rectangular box, 12"x10" with a bulkhead drilled.

Or does anyone know how to stick it together? I know I can buy pieces from home depot/lowes but I don't know how to stick em together hehe ....


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

fuhreakz said:


> Whats up everyone,
> 
> I'm building a sump and I'm trying to get a box made out of acrylic. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Weldon 4 should do the job, not sure where you live, but I got a small can for about $10 from Piedmont Plastics in scarborough, theres also Plastic World out by Yorkdale.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The plexiglass won't do you any good - you need a thicker acrylic to do the job.

If you want to buy supplies look for a place that fabricates acrylic items. There should be a number of places that sells sheets of acrylic, and they can even cut it for you.

You can also get someone to build it for you - try pm'ing Acrylic, he's built a bunch of stuff for me, and it's amazing quality.


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> The plexiglass won't do you any good - you need a thicker acrylic to do the job.
> 
> If you want to buy supplies look for a place that fabricates acrylic items. There should be a number of places that sells sheets of acrylic, and they can even cut it for you.
> 
> You can also get someone to build it for you - try pm'ing Acrylic, he's built a bunch of stuff for me, and it's amazing quality.


Thanks I'll PM him. I'm not looking for the whole sump though, just a box for the intake area above the tank I'm using. Will rest on my first piece of egg crate where some sponges will be. With a bulkhead in the middle for a hose.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Check our Plastic World. It's at Allen Road and Sheppard Ave. you can buy anything to do with acrylic there, from sheets, scraps, weldon, tubing whatever. and they can do whatever cuts you want, as well as build whatever you want. at least basic stuff. 

I picked up a bunch of scraps (big peices, like 1 x 2 or 3 feet, some 2x2 foot, of 1/4" thick for $6-10 a sheet). 

Might be worthwhile for you to give them a call. If it'll cost you around the same price to buy the materials as to just have one built, you know what my suggestion would be lol. A sumps just a basic box with a hole. so it probably shouldn't cost too much.

I saw some of the stuff they built the last time I was there. Nice quality welds on the seems, no bubbles. polished edging and everything.


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> Check our Plastic World. It's at Allen Road and Sheppard Ave. you can buy anything to do with acrylic there, from sheets, scraps, weldon, tubing whatever. and they can do whatever cuts you want, as well as build whatever you want. at least basic stuff.
> 
> I picked up a bunch of scraps (big peices, like 1 x 2 or 3 feet, some 2x2 foot, of 1/4" thick for $6-10 a sheet).
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I'll have to check that out!


----------

